# Chi sei?



## Igor89

Salve,
Quando uno deve scrivere per sms "chi sei?" ad uno sconosciuto (perché non si è fatto in tempo a rispondere si può usare:
"Qui es-tu?"?
Esistono altre espressioni?
Grazie


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Salve,
in francese, non si "da del tu" ad une sconosciuto, dunque sarebbe piuttosto "Qui êtes-vous?" 
E il più corrente.. 
Certo, si potrebbe dire "Je ne vous reconnais pas" oppure "Pouvez-vous vous identifier ?" ma non conosco nessuno che lo farebbe 
Saluti


----------



## Igor89

Grazie mille! Esistono altre espressioni usate?

Invece, quando una persona (che non sei tu) sta al telefono e vuole passatelo o semplicemente vuoi chiedere "chi è?" , cosa si dice?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

"Qui est-ce ?" oppure "Qui c'est ?" (non "corretto" ma frequente)

Saluti !


----------



## Igor89

Merci!
Perché non corretto? Manca "Est-ce"?


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

Scusi Igor89
Non ho il coraggio di spiegarlo in italiano. Ma ho trovato questo sito : La proposizione interrrogativa
"Qui c'est" si sente ma è proprio negligente. Non da una buona impressione di chi lo dice.
Salve


----------



## Igor89

Ciao, e grazie per l'aiuto.
Perché non hai il coraggio?
Per negligente cosa intendi di preciso? Superficiale? Non attento? Oppure nel senso di "poca importanza"?
Che impressione si ha da uno che dice così?


----------



## Igor89

Buonasera,
alla domanda "chi sei" come si risponde? Con "Je suis"?
E se devo scriverlo per primo (per presentarmi)?
Grazie


----------



## bearded

Ciao, Igor 89
Ad alcune tue domande nei post precedenti non è stata data risposta. Cercherò di farlo io - anche usando un po' di ''intuito''.
Per tradurre ''chi è?'' l'espressione giusta è _qui est-ce?  _Invece _qui c'est? _è inesatto (anche se usato) perché nelle frasi interrogative in francese normalmente c'è l'inversione (da soggetto+verbo a verbo+soggetto: in questo caso il pronome 'ce' è il soggetto impersonale/apparente).
Credo che LesCopains intendesse che per lui era complicato spiegarlo in italiano (''non ho il coraggio..''), ed il suo ''negligente'' volesse dire ''inesatto'' (cioè ''qui c'est?'' si usa ma è un modo di dire inesatto/poco curato. Chi lo usa parla un francese molto 'colloquiale').
Per rispondere ''sono io'' (alla domanda 'chi sei?') si dice _C'est moi._
Non capisco bene la tua ultima domanda ''se devo scriverlo per primo per presentarmi...''??): cioè scrivere cosa?

Vorrei infine aggiungere che esiste ancora un modo (molto colloquiale, non formale) per tradurre ''chi è?'', cioè _C'est qui?_


----------



## Igor89

Grazie infinite per il supporto


----------



## LesCopainsd'abord

_Credo che LesCopains intendesse che per lui era complicato spiegarlo in italiano (''non ho il coraggio..''), ed il suo ''negligente'' volesse dire ''inesatto'' (cioè ''qui c'est?'' si usa ma è un modo di dire inesatto/poco curato. Chi lo usa parla un francese molto 'colloquiale').
_​Grazie mille, bearded, ha capito benissimo.

Tutte le tue spiegazioni sono proprio eccellente. 

Salve


----------



## bearded

LesCopainsd'abord said:


> Grazie mille, bearded


Pas de quoi.


----------

